# No tips. No FOOD



## LAboy

you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person. 
but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright. 
my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


----------



## Woohaa

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


What you expect them to do? Leave the food order in the gutter and mark as delivered? You won't last the night w/o getting deactivated.


----------



## Chorch

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


You can only know if they tipped after delivering... how would you "un-deliver" something if you find out they didn't tip?


----------



## BuberDriver

Woohaa said:


> What you expect them to do?


I'm pretty sure he expects them to tip


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I do not do Door Dash, F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* or any of them. When you accept the request, does it tell you if the customer tips or not?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not do Door Dash, F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* or any of them. When you accept the request, does it tell you if the customer tips or not?


they probably mean repeat customer non-tippers


----------



## RodB

I just tell them to give me a tip or I am going to eat their food 🤔😂


----------



## Legalizeit0

It’s hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn’t tip is horrible.

Delivered food is expensive enough, it’s always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can’t afford to tip. Some people don’t believe in tipping. Some countries don’t even understand tipping.

You don’t know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don’t meet your unrealistic expectation?

When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


----------



## Juggalo9er

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


How dare they wish to profit....


----------



## Legalizeit0

Juggalo9er said:


> How dare they wish to profit....


Wishing to profit and refusing to deliver to people who do not tip are not even in the same universe.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wishing to profit and refusing to deliver to people who do not tip are not even in the same universe.


The two are linked


----------



## Legalizeit0

Juggalo9er said:


> The two are linked


Linked about as much as buying concert tickets and getting pissed because you can't get backstage.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Legalizeit0 said:


> Linked about as much as buying concert tickets and getting pissed because you can't get backstage.


So tips don't help with profits... what universe did you crawl out of


----------



## Legalizeit0

Yes, mugging old ladies would help with profits as well, but some of us know where to draw the line.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Legalizeit0 said:


> Yes, mugging old ladies would help with profits as well, but some of us know where to draw the line.


Demanding a fair wage isn't mugging autist


----------



## Legalizeit0

Obviously a “Bernie Bro”

so you advocate “demanding” people tip?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RodB said:


> I just tell them to give me a tip or I am going to eat their food &#129300;&#128514;


Do not laugh.

When I worked for a cab company in the suburbs, we used to have this driver who would threaten to eat the groceries if he did not like his tip. He actually made good on that threat more than once. We got more than one call from a customer who complained that this driver reached into the grocery bag, took out an apple and took a bite of it; took out an orange and started to peel it or took out a bag of potato chips, opened it and started to eat the potato chips. He was a private owner rather than a rental driver. That company put up with more from the private owners because the Stand Dues were almost pure profit.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Legalizeit0 said:


> Obviously a "Bernie Bro"
> 
> so you advocate "demanding" people tip?


No...I demand people don't work for free


----------



## DriverMark

Chorch said:


> You can only know if they tipped after delivering... how would you "un-deliver" something if you find out they didn't tip?


It's simple on DoorDash ..... in my market DoorDash pays $3 for a delivery. So any $3 order means they didn't add a tip. ANY delivery of $3-5, I AM NOT ACCEPTING. Because those folks aren't tipping....... at least not up front. I did pain myself and accepted a $3 McD UberEats order as it was slow and the delivery was very close to the pickup. Just looked and he later tipped $5 so I lucked out. But I'm not in the business of risking no tip.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


First, I'm NOT treating anyone bad if they don't tip me. I need to be profitable and at least earn a living wage. Let us do basic math.

I can take approx 2-3 deliveries an hour in my market. If I take all non-tipping orders, which are $3 each, I'm making $6-9 per hour PRIOR to expenses (gas). Gas runs $2-5/hr delivering. That means me being "Charitable" and delivering to non-tippers earns me $1-7 per hour.

Second, if you CAN NOT AFFORD TO TIP YOUR DRIVER, than you need to STOP ordering delivery food. Delivery is expensive. Eating out is expensive. It's a LUXURY, not a RIGHT. If you can't afford that luxury, you need to be hitting the grocery store and cooking AT HOME. Or ordering grocery delivery to your home and then cooking at home. Or ... pick the food up their selves.

Not tipping, I'm not delivering. I'm sure there are folks into charity and will be happy to delivery for less than minimum wage. I'm not one of those people.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?


I've driven many people to their private island and mansion. All of them have stiffed me after nice conversation and helping with luggage. Some of them even do the "I'll tip you in the app" lie to save their rating from driver retaliation. Own up to your non-tip and get your 1 Star you will get from me.

this is proof that many pax are simply evil people exploiting the driver


----------



## Legalizeit0

I know there are many, many sane posters on this site, where R U Guys???


----------



## LAboy

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


are you serious man. if you can not afford something, don't try to live the rich lifestyle.


----------



## Legalizeit0

Omg. Taking an Uber and getting a pizza delivered is now the, “rich lifestyle.”

I hope all of the posters with a brain have not died of coronavirus, where are they?


----------



## goobered

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


I'd rather have a trip that is actually profitable, than to take one at a loss, because I'm trying to make money not run a charity.

Do the customers know what my situation is? Do you? Why should I deliver at a loss to meet your unrealistic expectations?



Legalizeit0 said:


> Wishing to profit and refusing to deliver to people who do not tip are not even in the same universe.


Hahahahahahahahaha. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah. Hah.



DriverMark said:


> It's simple on DoorDash ..... in my market DoorDash pays $3 for a delivery. So any $3 order means they didn't add a tip. ANY delivery of $3-5, I AM NOT ACCEPTING. Because those folks aren't tipping....... at least not up front. I did pain myself and accepted a $3 McD UberEats order as it was slow and the delivery was very close to the pickup. Just looked and he later tipped $5 so I lucked out. But I'm not in the business of risking no tip.
> 
> 
> First, I'm NOT treating anyone bad if they don't tip me. I need to be profitable and at least earn a living wage. Let us do basic math.
> 
> I can take approx 2-3 deliveries an hour in my market. If I take all non-tipping orders, which are $3 each, I'm making $6-9 per hour PRIOR to expenses (gas). Gas runs $2-5/hr delivering. That means me being "Charitable" and delivering to non-tippers earns me $1-7 per hour.
> 
> Second, if you CAN NOT AFFORD TO TIP YOUR DRIVER, than you need to STOP ordering delivery food. Delivery is expensive. Eating out is expensive. It's a LUXURY, not a RIGHT. If you can't afford that luxury, you need to be hitting the grocery store and cooking AT HOME. Or ordering grocery delivery to your home and then cooking at home. Or ... pick the food up their selves.
> 
> Not tipping, I'm not delivering. I'm sure there are folks into charity and will be happy to delivery for less than minimum wage. I'm not one of those people.


Amen. No tip no trip.


----------



## DriverMark

Legalizeit0 said:


> I hope all of the posters with a brain have not died of coronavirus, where are they?


Re-routing all non-tipping deliveries to you........ The "Community" Thanks You......


----------



## ChinatownJake

One strange wrinkle to the new DoorDash - Little Caesar's partnership is that a great many people are not tipping.

Who doesn't tip on a pizza delivery?! I keep accepting the odd flat rate one of these, just to prove the trend wrong. But so far, PSA - if a Little Caesar's delivery request comes in to you which obviously does not include a pre-tip, do not count on one at the other end.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

In all honesty, I could give a rats ass if people tipped or not. I treat everyone the same regardless.

The only thing I care about is what I see on the offer screen. If it’s too low, I won’t go. Easy as that. 

If you don’t like the offer, don’t accept it and stop your whining. Obviously if you keep accepting low ball offers, they’ll keep sending them to you. 

Then you’ll come here and whine about blah blah, so and so didn’t tip...blah blah. 

Whether it comes from the CX or DD does not matter to me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


----------



## NOXDriver

Who accepts $4 deliveries? If I see anything less than $8 its an instated reject.

I'm at about 30% acceptance this week, but I made over $400 this week working about 25 hours. Yes, my market sucks, that's why I never take min fares.


----------



## goobered

NOXDriver said:


> Who accepts $4 deliveries? If I see anything less than $8 its an instated reject.
> 
> I'm at about 30% acceptance this week, but I made over $400 this week working about 25 hours. Yes, my market sucks, that's why I never take min fares.


People who would rather drive 1 mile for $4 than 10 miles for $8.


----------



## Solid 5

goobered said:


> People who would rather drive 1 mile for $4 than 10 miles for $8.


I do neither


----------



## goobered

Solid 5 said:


> I do neither


Sometimes there's not much else to pick from.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wishing to profit and refusing to deliver to people who do not tip are not even in the same universe.


Huh? Not only are they on the same planet they are in the same ballpark.

Tip= more money/profit in the delivery person's pocket.

No tip =less money/profit in the delivery person's pocket.

It's not that complicated


----------



## Legalizeit0

Boca Ratman said:


> Huh? Not only are they on the same planet they are in the same ballpark.
> 
> Tip= more money/profit in the delivery person's pocket.
> 
> No tip =less money/profit in the delivery person's pocket.
> 
> It's not that complicated


I'm sure you think that every child should get a trophy as well.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Legalizeit0 said:


> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip.


They why the F are they lording food via delivery where its 2x as expensive. BS response. If you cant afford to tip you cant afford delivery. 


Legalizeit0 said:


> Some people don't believe in tipping.


Some people dont believe in give traditionally tipped service to nin believers.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Some countries don't even understand tipping.


Are you in the United states?, I am and my comments are meant for people in these United States. They made me take off my shoes in Japan in restu6and other businesses, If I didnt I could not enter. 
I didnt understand at first, but I sure learned quick.



Legalizeit0 said:


> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?


Food delivery people are, and have been, a traditionally tipped position for a very long time. They make most of their money via tips. Its not unrealistic to to expect a tip as a delivery person. There are many organizations who have volunteers to deliver for for free. Getting food via uber eats or door dash isn't a simple basic right, it's a luxury if one cannot afford to tip one should not be wasting money on such frivolous things.



Legalizeit0 said:


> I'm sure you think that every child should get a trophy as well.


Oh to the contrary. The every kid gets a trophy goes along with your ***** way of thinking.

You seem to think everyone deserves the same dervices regardless. Bullshit food delivery isn't an unalienable right endowed upon us by out creator. It's a luxury. You work and save your money to pay for these luxury items and that includes tipping your god damn delivery person, waiter or bartender , taxi or uber driver. If you cant tip cook st home. Dont drink, use public transportation.

People dont just deserve things just because, We pay for them. Tipping a delivery driver is paying for that delivery.

Every kid gets a trophy. Pffft. Go polish your "best effort " trophies and 17th place ribbons that decorate you living room, pal. I know you're proud of them.


----------



## nighthawk398

I decline orders under $6


----------



## 45821

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


And the customers don't know the situation of the drivers. This job is not a charity.


----------



## Legalizeit0

So if you have seniors, right now, on a fixed income that do not want to leave their homes, you won't deliver if they don't tip? 

Wow. We are just different people.


----------



## Solid 5

Legalizeit0 said:


> So if you have seniors, right now, on a fixed income that do not want to leave their homes, you won't deliver if they don't tip?
> 
> Wow. We are just different people.


Bottom line? To answer your question, nope.


----------



## dlearl476

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wishing to profit and refusing to deliver to people who do not tip are not even in the same universe.


People who can't afford to tip can't afford to order food delivery.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


Why do you accept shitty Doordash trips in the first place now that you can tell if there's a tip?



Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


Yes, delivered food is expensive. I can't afford to have my food cooked and brought to me. So I don't.

If you can't afford to tip on top of whatever you paid for the food to be brought to you then you can't afford the food to be brought to you.


----------



## goobered

Legalizeit0 said:


> So if you have seniors, right now, on a fixed income that do not want to leave their homes, you won't deliver if they don't tip?
> 
> Wow. We are just different people.


No. I'm not on a fixed income, and I'm borderline disabled, so they may be way better off than me. This is my only source of income. It's hard enough to be profitable doing this while cherry picking, let alone taking trips with no tips. I need to have enough taxable income to keep my insurance (poverty level), and I probably won't even make that much this year. Have you ever considered that some people doing gig work might be in too bad of a situation to help others? Do you even read this forum?


----------



## Legalizeit0

This form brings out the best in people, especially those who are only looking out for themselves.


----------



## SushiGirl

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not do Door Dash, F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* or any of them. When you accept the request, does it tell you if the customer tips or not?


Then why are you here??

You are all a bunch of Prima Donnas.....I am not sure what city you prissy people live in but here in the SF Bay area there are people on top people trying to make a buck and you are saying things like "I won't do anything less than $6" "I'm not a charity." You have to take the good with the bad. What you are doing is called "Cherry Picking" and it is so selfish and self-centered. FINE!!! Wait around for your special delivery prices...meanwhile, I will be out hustling and grabing every $ I can so actually, I say thank you for being such babies.


----------



## goobered

Legalizeit0 said:


> This form brings out the best in people, especially those who are only looking out for themselves.


If I don't look out for myself, who will? It would be irresponsible of me not to. Would you rather I give away time, resources, etc that I cannot afford to give, and then burden other people with my own needs? Who's going to help me out when my vehicle falls apart from running all these non-profit lowball deliveries?



SushiGirl said:


> Then why are you here??
> 
> You are all a bunch of Prima Donnas.....I am not sure what city you prissy people live in but here in the SF Bay area there are people on top people trying to make a buck and you are saying things like "I won't do anything less than $6" "I'm not a charity." You have to take the good with the bad. What you are doing is called "Cherry Picking" and it is so selfish and self-centered. FINE!!! Wait around for your special delivery prices...meanwhile, I will be out hustling and grabing every $ I can so actually, I say thank you for being such babies.


What you are doing is called "a lack of basic business sense."


----------



## Another Uber Driver

SushiGirl said:


> you are saying things like "I won't do anything less than $6"


My stating that I will not perform a task for only X dollars is not necessarily a condemnation of those who will.



SushiGirl said:


> You have to take the good with the bad.


........and the Authority on which you make that statement is__________________________________________?



SushiGirl said:


> What you are doing is called "Cherry Picking"


..........and your complaint is____________________________________________?



SushiGirl said:


> and it is so selfish and self-centered


Jack London expressed it best: "......competitive capitalism and altruism are mutually destructive entities. They _can not co-exist_".



SushiGirl said:


> I will be out hustling and grabing every $ I can


If that works for you, so much the better for you. It does not work for all of us.


----------



## Ubertool

SushiGirl said:


> Then why are you here??
> 
> You are all a bunch of Prima Donnas.....I am not sure what city you prissy people live in but here in the SF Bay area there are people on top people trying to make a buck and you are saying things like "I won't do anything less than $6" "I'm not a charity." You have to take the good with the bad. What you are doing is called "Cherry Picking" and it is so selfish and self-centered. FINE!!! Wait around for your special delivery prices...meanwhile, I will be out hustling and grabing every $ I can so actually, I say thank you for being such babies.


Please don't slam that door on your way out. Thanks



Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


To answer your question with a picture ,


----------



## Uberdriver2710

She's a secret agent working for DD sent to brainwash us into accepting doo doo for pay.

Peddle your doo doo elsewhere, sweety.:smiles:


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


I think that most of the people who post here aren't even drivers. You get tipped after you complete the delivery or trip. Something drivers know, but non-drivers...


----------



## goobered

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I think that most of the people who post here aren't even drivers. You get tipped after you complete the delivery or trip. Something drivers know, but non-drivers...


That's funny, none of my Grubhub customers tip after delivery. Why do you think that is?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

Woohaa said:


> What you expect them to do? Leave the food order in the gutter and mark as delivered? You won't last the night w/o getting deactivated.


Exactly

&#128514;



BuberDriver said:


> I'm pretty sure he expects them to tip


Easiest way to make sure you end up bitter and disappointed


----------



## SushiGirl

Ubertool said:


> Please don't slam that door on your way out. Thanks
> 
> 
> To answer your question with a picture ,
> 
> View attachment 435114
> View attachment 435114


LOL!!! No door hit me...but I am curious...what is it that we are looking at?? 46 mins and no earnings...what is this?



Uberdriver2710 said:


> She's a secret agent working for DD sent to brainwash us into accepting doo doo for pay.
> 
> Peddle your doo doo elsewhere, sweety.:smiles:


oh damn...the jig is up.. you figured me out!! LOL


----------



## Ubertool

It means I ain’t workin for peanuts in my market and can ride this virus out at home .


----------



## SushiGirl

goobered said:


> If I don't look out for myself, who will? It would be irresponsible of me not to. Would you rather I give away time, resources, etc that I cannot afford to give, and then burden other people with my own needs? Who's going to help me out when my vehicle falls apart from running all these non-profit lowball deliveries?
> 
> What you are doing is called "a lack of basic business sense."


Okay, Goobered...question for you....do you ever become conerned that while you are waiting and ignoring those little fish waiting for the big one that you have waisted a bit of time waiting?? If that is how you do DD and it works for you then fine....everybody has their own deal. My deal is that I want to get my job done and over with. Sure, I love the bigger fish just like everyone else...I just dont like the sitting and waiting party...especially now with so many other people out there this week.

Just curious.



Ubertool said:


> It means I ain't workin for peanuts in my market and can ride this virus out at home .


I don't blame you....where is your market if you don't mind me asking??



Another Uber Driver said:


> My stating that I will not perform a task for only X dollars is not necessarily a condemnation of those who will.
> 
> ........and the Authority on which you make that statement is__________________________________________?
> 
> ..........and your complaint is____________________________________________?
> 
> Jack London expressed it best: "......competitive capitalism and altruism are mutually destructive entities. They _can not co-exist_".
> 
> If that works for you, so much the better for you. It does not work for all of us.


Okay Mr. Moderator...I apologize if I hit a nerve. My issue is that chery pickers will take the cream off the top and leave crumbs but to each his own, right? So sorry...didn't mean to anger you. :wink:


----------



## Ubertool

Las Vegas , maybe you should try just the cream , it’s usually sweeter


----------



## Another Uber Driver

SushiGirl said:


> I apologize if I hit a nerve


You hit no nerve, thus no need to apologise.

.


SushiGirl said:


> My issue is that chery pickers will take the cream off the top and leave crumbs


If you cherry pick, as well, you will get less offal. Let the ants have the offal. They have ants for a reason.



SushiGirl said:


> So sorry...didn't mean to anger you.


The apology is not necessary; you did not make me angry. All the same, thank you for being mindful.


----------



## Legalizeit0

Ubertool said:


> Please don't slam that door on your way out. Thanks
> 
> 
> To answer your question with a picture ,
> 
> View attachment 435114
> View attachment 435114


If you think anyone on this forum is going to believe you were online for 46 hours and did not get a ride, you've probably got another think coming. I could turn on my app from home and never get a ping because I live 15 miles outside the city.
Why do you even post something so ridiculous? The world is not as gullible as you would like to think. And if you did spend 46 hours online without a single ride, two weeks in a row, you need some serious help.


----------



## Ubertool

Hey look again, 46 mins $&@$ $&@



Legalizeit0 said:


> If you think anyone on this forum is going to believe you were online for 46 hours and did not get a ride, you've probably got another think coming. I could turn on my app from home and never get a ping because I live 15 miles outside the city.
> Why do you even post something so ridiculous? The world is not as gullible as you would like to think. And if you did spend 46 hours online without a single ride, two weeks in a row, you need some serious help.


Try to read next time


----------



## Legalizeit0

My bad. So basically, you’re a quitter. You only gave it 46 minutes.


----------



## Ubertool

46 m 48s

Lol , quitter , nah , just happen to save my money and won't run my car into the ground for less than min wage .


----------



## Legalizeit0

Ubertool said:


> 46 m 48s
> 
> Lol , quitter , nah , just happen to save my money and won't run my car into the ground for less than min wage .


If you've been making less than minimum wage, you should have quit a long time ago. From what I read, most make at least $15/hr sometimes more .


----------



## Ubertool

That’s kinda racist don’t you think?


----------



## goobered

SushiGirl said:


> Okay, Goobered...question for you....do you ever become conerned that while you are waiting and ignoring those little fish waiting for the big one that you have waisted a bit of time waiting??


No. It's better to wait a few minutes for a better trip so I get a decent dollar to mile ratio. I don't mind taking a break either if there's a lull.

I don't work for free. Just because you get paid on a trip doesn't mean you earned money.


----------



## May H.

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


That's ridiculous. Pax shouldn't order Uber X -take the bus or train if they don't intend tip and they shouldn't go to restaurants when they can't "afford" to tip, same for delivery. Having food delivered is a luxury.


----------



## Ubertool

May H. said:


> That's ridiculous. Pax shouldn't order Uber X -take the bus or train if they don't intend tip and they shouldn't go to restaurants when they can't "afford" to tip, same for delivery. Having food delivered is a luxury.


You can't get through to someone who defends nontippers- they themselves are non tippers and there in lays the problem . # scumdonttip


----------



## Toby2

So which is better. $3 McDs, 2.2 miles and 12 minutes. Or $10 restaurant, 15.3 miles (7 deadhead) and 40 minutes?


----------



## goobered

Toby2 said:


> So which is better. $3 McDs, 2.2 miles and 12 minutes. Or $10 restaurant, 15.3 miles (7 deadhead) and 40 minutes?


They both suck. I'd reject either one, unless I could stack with an order on another app.



Ubertool said:


> You can't get through to someone who defends nontippers- they themselves are non tippers and there in lays the problem . # scumdonttip


Exactly, non-tippers argue that you already got paid to do the job and expecting a tip is "entitlement."

There's also a genuine lack of business sense among ICs who confuse revenue with income.


----------



## Solid 5

Toby2 said:


> So which is better. $3 McDs, 2.2 miles and 12 minutes. Or $10 restaurant, 15.3 miles (7 deadhead) and 40 minutes?


Both auto decline.


----------



## goobered

Solid 5 said:


> Both auto decline.


Do you use an app to filter?


----------



## Solid 5

goobered said:


> Do you use an app to filter?


Nope, I have plenty of time to gauge the bottom line profit from the offer. As I have posted here I try to get between $1.14/$1.18 per mile for the week. Last week.....including all my personal miles.....I was $1.16 per mile. Anything under $1 for me is a loss IMO. Usually I'm never below $1.10 per mile for the week.

I also have a few hard and fast rules for declining. One of them is no order accepted under $6, I don't care if it's 100 feet away. During dinner times no order accepted under $8. On the weekends the rules accelerate even higher. I can afford to be choosy in my market.


----------



## goobered

Solid 5 said:


> Nope, I have plenty of time to gauge the bottom line profit from the offer. As I have posted here I try to get between $1.14/$1.18 per mile for the week. Last week.....including all my personal miles.....I was $1.16 per mile. Anything under $1 for me is a loss IMO. Usually I'm never below $1.10 per mile for the week.
> 
> I also have a few hard and fast rules for declining. One of them is no order accepted under $6, I don't care if it's 100 feet away. During dinner times no order accepted under $8. On the weekends the rules accelerate even higher. I can afford to be choosy in my market.


Gotcha, when you said auto decline I wondered. I tried those apps and they all sucked. I'd rather see the pings for myself anyway and decide. What I wish is I had a way to make all these apps run more smoothly on my phone.

I don't have any hard and fast rules about what I decline, other than long trips going out of area or to dead areas need to pay at least $2 per mile. Unless it's on the way home, but even then I'm inclined not to do it because it cheapens the market value. Customers need to understand those trips have a premium cost.

Outside of that, I adjust all my minimum thresholds according to time of day, demand, and many other variables.

During the highest periods of demand, I value my time more. I usually aim for $25-30 per hour. It can go higher but that's about the minimum value of my time during high demand. If no obstacles slow me down, I can work efficiently enough to earn that and more. Anything that takes too long is just sucking away that precious time, no matter what the dollar to mile ratio is. High demand means longer wait times, more traffic, more parking difficulties, etc. It could be a $15 trip going 1 mile, but if it takes a long time that means I lose other earning opportunities. So whatever obstacles might get in the way of my productivity, the customer needs to pay extra for, e s p e c i a l l y if they are in a dead area taking me away from demand.

When it is slow, like mid-afternoon, or mid-evening when a lull hits, all bets are off. It can be super dead and pickups can be too far away. I may take a close $5 order rather than take a long pickup. Or I may take a long pickup just to move to a better area. I value my time less when it is slow, value the miles more but mostly just try to position myself well for when the next rush hits.

Late at night, most trips are low $, but only a few places are open so it's easier to stack orders at one restaurant. If they are short trips, I can bang them out fast with a high $ to mile ratio. Demand can be crazy high late at night with fewer drivers out on the road.

I aim for at least 1.20 per mile average. I don't always get there, but sometimes it gets slow enough that I can't be too picky. Also often due to my health issues, I miss working a few days and have to catch up.


----------



## Solid 5

goobered said:


> Gotcha, when you said auto decline I wondered. I tried those apps and they all sucked. I'd rather see the pings for myself anyway and decide. What I wish is I had a way to make all these apps run more smoothly on my phone.
> 
> I don't have any hard and fast rules about what I decline, other than long trips going out of area or to dead areas need to pay at least $2 per mile. Unless it's on the way home, but even then I'm inclined not to do it because it cheapens the market value. Customers need to understand those trips have a premium cost.
> 
> Outside of that, I adjust all my minimum thresholds according to time of day, demand, and many other variables.
> 
> During the highest periods of demand, I value my time more. I usually aim for $25-30 per hour. It can go higher but that's about the minimum value of my time during high demand. If no obstacles slow me down, I can work efficiently enough to earn that and more. Anything that takes too long is just sucking away that precious time, no matter what the dollar to mile ratio is. High demand means longer wait times, more traffic, more parking difficulties, etc. It could be a $15 trip going 1 mile, but if it takes a long time that means I lose other earning opportunities. So whatever obstacles might get in the way of my productivity, the customer needs to pay extra for, e s p e c i a l l y if they are in a dead area taking me away from demand.
> 
> When it is slow, like mid-afternoon, or mid-evening when a lull hits, all bets are off. It can be super dead and pickups can be too far away. I may take a close $5 order rather than take a long pickup. Or I may take a long pickup just to move to a better area. I value my time less when it is slow, value the miles more but mostly just try to position myself well for when the next rush hits.
> 
> Late at night, most trips are low $, but only a few places are open so it's easier to stack orders at one restaurant. If they are short trips, I can bang them out fast with a high $ to mile ratio. Demand can be crazy high late at night with fewer drivers out on the road.
> 
> I aim for at least 1.20 per mile average. I don't always get there, but sometimes it gets slow enough that I can't be too picky. Also often due to my health issues, I miss working a few days and have to catch up.


My expenses are low (gas right now in my area for example can be had at under $1.70 a gallon, I drive a hybrid, no CCs, etc). So that's why I set my target at $1.15ish per mile. And again, my area is always very busy so I can cherry pick like mad. I had my acceptance rate down to 15% at one point last week before it bounced back up to about 36% currently. I like to keep it about 28-32%. On a weekend (and remember I only do something like 11-8 on Friday and Saturday) I can get between 50-60 pings for the day. So if I take 1/3 of those that's 17-20. At $10 average that's $170-$200 driving only about 125 miles. I don't utilize per hour numbers personally, too stressful. Instead I have a daily/weekly goal. If I'm short after Saturday I'll go out for a bit on Sunday. If I'm over my goal after Friday then it's the whole weekend off (or I'll maybe drive for a few lunch hours Saturday). During the summer my son is with his mom so I'm either driving or on vacation somewhere lmao.

It really is a "learn as you go" thing. My method doesn't work for some. But it suits me perfectly. All I can do is give advise, if someone is too highfalutin to take it then it's not my problem.


----------



## SWside

DriverMark said:


> Because those folks aren't tipping....... at least not up front.


And that's where you lost me. Both in your rant, and as a potential customer. I tip generously. In person. Cash. Once you have arrived.

Then and only then can I know that my food is still warm, it's not gotten smashed, and the sauce hasn't spilled everywhere.

Why would I tip ahead of time? A tip is for excellent service. I don't know if you're going to give me excellent service, or a cold sack of a mess, until you're at my door.


----------



## goobered

Solid 5 said:


> My expenses are low (gas right now in my area for example can be had at under $1.70 a gallon, I drive a hybrid, no CCs, etc). So that's why I set my target at $1.15ish per mile. And again, my area is always very busy so I can cherry pick like mad. I had my acceptance rate down to 15% at one point last week before it bounced back up to about 36% currently. I like to keep it about 28-32%. On a weekend (and remember I only do something like 11-8 on Friday and Saturday) I can get between 50-60 pings for the day. So if I take 1/3 of those that's 17-20. At $10 average that's $170-$200 driving only about 125 miles. I don't utilize per hour numbers personally, too stressful. Instead I have a daily/weekly goal. If I'm short after Saturday I'll go out for a bit on Sunday. If I'm over my goal after Friday then it's the whole weekend off (or I'll maybe drive for a few lunch hours Saturday). During the summer my son is with his mom so I'm either driving or on vacation somewhere lmao.
> 
> It really is a "learn as you go" thing. My method doesn't work for some. But it suits me perfectly. All I can do is give advise, if someone is too highfalutin to take it then it's not my problem.


Yeah, it really depends a lot on what your personal goals or needs are. I have higher expenses, I have a commute (18 miles to the closest app restaurant) and I drive a V6. I bought this car when I was a sales rep and earned mileage at close to Federal rates from my door. I'd love to go back to driving a 4 cylinder, but no way am I going to take on a car payment right now, and besides a cheaper ride might be intolerable with my bad back.

I try to just earn as much as I can when I feel up to working, to make the most of my time and the commute distance. My area varies between slow and busy all the time and it can be unpredictable. Like one Sunday night is super busy into the wee hours of the morning, and the next week it is dead by 8:30 for no apparent reason. There's just no rhyme or reason to it sometimes.

Also Athens is sort of an island as a market. It's not like in Atlanta where one suburban area bleeds into the next. It's a hub surrounded by rural counties. A lot of the nicer areas are on the periphery of town, or in surrounding counties. In other words, bigger tips (or trip sups on Uber) usually come with a lot of deadheading. It often comes down to a choice between that, or else taking the $5-7 trips that keep you closer to the restaurants. I think this market needs to have higher base rates overall, considering the layout and how hard it is to avoid dead miles. But with a population of college students, and lots of commuters, there are plenty of ants. High competition for any kind of work here drives the pay down.



SWside said:


> And that's where you lost me. Both in your rant, and as a potential customer. I tip generously. In person. Cash. Once you have arrived.
> 
> Then and only then can I know that my food is still warm, it's not gotten smashed, and the sauce hasn't spilled everywhere.
> 
> Why would I tip ahead of time? A tip is for excellent service. I don't know if you're going to give me excellent service, or a cold sack of a mess, until you're at my door.


Let me break this down for you.

A tip for a SERVER is for excellent service. Wait staff, bartenders, carhops, valets, etc. who are generally employees without business expenses for providing that service.

A tip to a DELIVERY DRIVER is for the use of their vehicle to provide you service, the risk taken to their personal property and the cost of the commercial insurance to cover that risk, and parking fees or tolls if applicable. Plus you may tip EXTRA for excellent service.


----------



## Solid 5

goobered said:


> Yeah, it really depends a lot on what your personal goals or needs are. I have higher expenses, I have a commute (18 miles to the closest app restaurant) and I drive a V6. I bought this car when I was a sales rep and earned mileage at close to Federal rates from my door. I'd love to go back to driving a 4 cylinder, but no way am I going to take on a car payment right now, and besides a cheaper ride might be intolerable with my bad back.
> 
> I try to just earn as much as I can when I feel up to working, to make the most of my time and the commute distance. My area varies between slow and busy all the time and it can be unpredictable. Like one Sunday night is super busy into the wee hours of the morning, and the next week it is dead by 8:30 for no apparent reason. There's just no rhyme or reason to it sometimes.
> 
> Also Athens is sort of an island as a market. It's not like in Atlanta where one suburban area bleeds into the next. It's a hub surrounded by rural counties. A lot of the nicer areas are on the periphery of town, or in surrounding counties. In other words, bigger tips (or trip sups on Uber) usually come with a lot of deadheading. It often comes down to a choice between that, or else taking the $5-7 trips that keep you closer to the restaurants. I think this market needs to have higher base rates overall, considering the layout and how hard it is to avoid dead miles. But with a population of college students, and lots of commuters, there are plenty of ants. High competition for any kind of work here drives the pay down.
> 
> 
> Let me break this down for you.
> 
> A tip for a SERVER is for excellent service. Wait staff, bartenders, carhops, valets, etc. who are generally employees without business expenses for providing that service.
> 
> A tip to a DELIVERY DRIVER is for the use of their vehicle to provide you service, the risk taken to their personal property and the cost of the commercial insurance to cover that risk, and parking fees or tolls if applicable. Plus you may tip EXTRA for excellent service.


Oh believe me, when I started both Uber rideshare and delivery driving, I would take every passenger and every order, like a good little ant. By reading up on the forum, trial and error, and normal intelligence, I've learned to maximize my mileage and time.


----------



## ABQuber

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


Ya know, I just ordered some Chinese through Door Dash yesterday. First time. I put $0 in for a tip, because I hate tipping through the app. It sometimes takes 2 weeks for the tip to show up and clear my bank and I've forgotten about a tip or two and overdrafted in the past. I always tip cash.

As that was my first time ordering DD, I figured I might run into a driver like you that would shuffle my order or some bs if they didn't see a tip already on there, so I put in the instructions I prefer to tip cash on arrival.

Arrived with no issues so I gave him a 10 on a $25 order.

My point? You might be missing out if you're going by pre-tippers. Some may just prefer to do cash.


----------



## DiceyDan

goobered said:


> No. It's better to wait a few minutes for a better trip so I get a decent dollar to mile ratio. I don't mind taking a break either if there's a lull.
> 
> I don't work for free. Just because you get paid on a trip doesn't mean you earned money.


I agree with this (actually what I do as well). My market, most low ball offers aren't getting picked up, bc they keep circulating to me. People have figured out that their food isn't moving unless it has a tip. Personally, I'm not out in this $hit b/c I want to be charitable...I'm only very selective b/c I want to do the least amount of interacting. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful I'm still able to do delivery, but (delivery) is still a luxury. So, the tired saying, if you have money for delivery, you have money to tip.


----------



## Solid 5

ABQuber said:


> Ya know, I just ordered some Chinese through Door Dash yesterday. First time. I put $0 in for a tip, because I hate tipping through the app. It sometimes takes 2 weeks for the tip to show up and clear my bank and I've forgotten about a tip or two and overdrafted in the past. I always tip cash.
> 
> As that was my first time ordering DD, I figured I might run into a driver like you that would shuffle my order or some bs if they didn't see a tip already on there, so I put in the instructions I prefer to tip cash on arrival.
> 
> Arrived with no issues so I gave him a 10 on a $25 order.
> 
> My point? You might be missing out if you're going by pre-tippers. Some may just prefer to do cash.


I'll let all the ants out there with 100% acceptance rates take those orders, let them play Russian roulette with their pocketbook. Me? I would rather know the amount that I'm going to get for my time and service.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

goobered said:


> That's funny, none of my Grubhub customers tip after delivery. Why do you think that is?


It's not just the tipping. There are other things that some people post here that lead me to believe they don't drive.


----------



## goobered

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> It's not just the tipping. There are other things that some people post here that lead me to believe they don't drive.


Like what?


----------



## Mkang14

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


Best tippers are the Xennials. 30ish to late 40ish. Unfortunately this group is most likely to make their own food

That was no help &#128533;


----------



## ABQuber

May H. said:


> That's ridiculous. Pax shouldn't order Uber X -take the bus or train if they don't intend tip and they shouldn't go to restaurants when they can't "afford" to tip, same for delivery. Having food delivered is a luxury.


This should really be a thread in itself. Story time.

I used to be a long haul truck driver. Every couple or few days I'd take a shower at a truck stop. Real nice these days, like a personal bathroom. You get a shower, sink, toilet and a bench. They provide towels and soap. (Mostly at the big ones). After you're done, the next person can't use it until it's been cleaned by an employee of the truck stop. They have 1 guy or 2 sometimes, dedicated to cleaning them top to bottom after each use.

Well, one time after driving for about a year I was in upstate NY at a Pilot. There was a wait for using the showers as they needed cleaning after each use. When mine came up and I was walking into it, the guy that just cleaned it told me as he was walking by, "When you're done just leave the door open, unless you leave a tip. Then close the door so nobody steals it".

Well this floored me. I had never heard of this, but I thought well, you leave tips for maids in hotels so I guess it makes sense. After that shower I left a 20 on the counter and left.

Well it got me thinking. You really only tip for luxury services. Food delivery, since you're not going out yourself. Maids, since you're usually on vacation and such. But I should not tip the shower guy, as taking a shower while on the road isn't a luxury, it's a necessity. What other choice do I have?

This to me sums up who should be tipped. Do you tip for takeout from a restaurant? Well, no normally not. They're not waiting on you and bringing drinks or refilling glasses. They just put your order in a bag. Does that deserve 20%? Fast food. Deserve a tip? No. You get your own refills and everything on your own.

Delivery and other luxury services, like cabs or Ubers where I could have taken public transportation, yes. Definite tip.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Solid 5

ABQuber said:


> This should really be a thread in itself. Story time.
> 
> I used to be a long haul truck driver. Every couple or few days I'd take a shower at a truck stop. Real nice these days, like a personal bathroom. You get a shower, sink, toilet and a bench. They provide towels and soap. (Mostly at the big ones). After you're done, the next person can't use it until it's been cleaned by an employee of the truck stop. They have 1 guy or 2 sometimes, dedicated to cleaning them top to bottom after each use.
> 
> Well, one time after driving for about a year I was in upstate NY at a Pilot. There was a wait for using the showers as they needed cleaning after each use. When mine came up and I was walking into it, the guy that just cleaned it told me as he was walking by, "When you're done just leave the door open, unless you leave a tip. Then close the door so nobody steals it".
> 
> Well this floored me. I had never heard of this, but I thought well, you leave tips for maids in hotels so I guess it makes sense. After that shower I left a 20 on the counter and left.
> 
> Well it got me thinking. You really only tip for luxury services. Food delivery, since you're not going out yourself. Maids, since you're usually on vacation and such. But I should not tip the shower guy, as taking a shower while on the road isn't a luxury, it's a necessity. What other choice do I have?
> 
> This to me sums up who should be tipped. Do you tip for takeout from a restaurant? Well, no normally not. They're not waiting on you and bringing drinks or refilling glasses. They just put your order in a bag. Does that deserve 20%? Fast food. Deserve a tip? No. You get your own refills and everything on your own.
> 
> Delivery and other luxury services, like cabs or Ubers where I could have taken public transportation, yes. Definite tip.
> 
> Am I wrong?


Best post in this thread.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Mkang14 said:


> Best tippers are the Xennials. 30ish to late 40ish. Unfortunately this group is most likely to make their own food
> 
> That was no help &#128533;


Yep...once you get +10,000 hours of cooking and learning to cook, there's little reason to have someone else do it. Only extreme laziness, or lack of a kitchen.

I started cooking at 8 years old. 46 now.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

goobered said:


> Like what?


The extreme responses to normal pax behavior. Almost every response from some people here is 'Off with their heads'. Then there are the people who are quick to name-call drivers who show curtesy to pax. Or how some get sequences wrong or out of order. Then there are the drivers who regularly post that they won't go to where the pax is, knowing that the Uber app gets addresses wrong. They seem eager to make the cancel fee even though most trips will get you more than that. So in the real world, drivers aren't regularly canceling trips just because the Uber app pinged to the back of the house.

So either they don't work for Uber or Lyft or they are trying to influence new people into getting deactivated.


----------



## Roadmasta

They better not get the same driver twice these days.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Legalizeit0 said:


> So if you have seniors, right now, on a fixed income that do not want to leave their homes, you won't deliver if they don't tip?
> 
> Wow. We are just different people.


https://www.mealsonwheelsamerica.org/find-meals


Legalizeit0 said:


> This form brings out the best in people, especially those who are only looking out for themselves.


Maybe you do this for fun. I'm in it for the money.



Toby2 said:


> So which is better. $3 McDs, 2.2 miles and 12 minutes. Or $10 restaurant, 15.3 miles (7 deadhead) and 40 minutes?


Neither


----------



## Legalizeit0

MontcoUberDriver said:


> https://www.mealsonwheelsamerica.org/find-meals
> 
> Maybe you do this for fun. I'm in it for the money.


Hypocrisy reigns supreme. The entire liberal platform is based on saying Republicans only care about money. Yet people come on here, spew CNN talking points and then say things like, "I'm only in this for the money." And that they would not take a delivery to an old person on a fixed income if there was no tip involved.

i've known a lot of people that only looked out for themselves, most of them are angry and lonely.

Would you take a meal to your grandparents if they didn't pay you?


----------



## goobered

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> The extreme responses to normal pax behavior. Almost every response from some people here is 'Off with their heads'. Then there are the people who are quick to name-call drivers who show curtesy to pax. Or how some get sequences wrong or out of order. Then there are the drivers who regularly post that they won't go to where the pax is, knowing that the Uber app gets addresses wrong. They seem eager to make the cancel fee even though most trips will get you more than that. So in the real world, drivers aren't regularly canceling trips just because the Uber app pinged to the back of the house.
> 
> So either they don't work for Uber or Lyft or they are trying to influence new people into getting deactivated.


Shills promoting deactivation? That wouldn't surprise me. Either drivers wanting less competition or corporate shills wanting to cull their herd. But it also doesn't surprise me that disgruntled drivers shuffle frequently.

Delivery is a little bit different playing field than rideshare. Even in pizza delivery, drivers know who the non-tippers are and find creative ways to deal with them.


----------



## Legalizeit0

goobered said:


> Shills promoting deactivation? That wouldn't surprise me. Either drivers wanting less competition or corporate shills wanting to cull their herd. But it also doesn't surprise me that disgruntled drivers shuffle frequently.
> 
> Delivery is a little bit different playing field than rideshare. Even in pizza delivery, drivers know who the non-tippers are and find creative ways to deal with them.


The horrible drivers find creative ways to deal with them. The good drivers realize that it all works out in the end, some people tip well others don't. The energy people like you waste trying to get even, because you didn't get a good result with your life is amazing.

i'm not sure, but maybe the stimulus package will have a safe space in there for you to hide in.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

ABQuber said:


> Ya know, I just ordered some Chinese through Door Dash yesterday. First time. I put $0 in for a tip, because I hate tipping through the app. It sometimes takes 2 weeks for the tip to show up and clear my bank and I've forgotten about a tip or two and overdrafted in the past. I always tip cash.
> 
> As that was my first time ordering DD, I figured I might run into a driver like you that would shuffle my order or some bs if they didn't see a tip already on there, so I put in the instructions I prefer to tip cash on arrival.
> 
> Arrived with no issues so I gave him a 10 on a $25 order.
> 
> My point? You might be missing out if you're going by pre-tippers. Some may just prefer to do cash.


If I want to gamble I'll go to the casino.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello

Legalizeit0 said:


> Yes, mugging old ladies would help with profits as well, but some of us know where to draw the line.


NOW you tell me!!


----------



## goobered

Legalizeit0 said:


> The horrible drivers find creative ways to deal with them. The good drivers realize that it all works out in the end, some people tip well others don't. The energy people like you waste trying to get even, because you didn't get a good result with your life is amazing.
> 
> i'm not sure, but maybe the stimulus package will have a safe space in there for you to hide in.


That's a whole lot of projection there...tell me more about "people like you" lol.



ABQuber said:


> My point? You might be missing out if you're going by pre-tippers. Some may just prefer to do cash.


You might prefer cash and under normal circumstances a lot of drivers might prefer it too. But right now and for the indefinite future I would prefer a tip in the app which I cannot catch the plague from.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Legalizeit0 said:


> Hypocrisy reigns supreme. The entire liberal platform is based on saying Republicans only care about money. Yet people come on here, spew CNN talking points and then say things like, "I'm only in this for the money." And that they would not take a delivery to an old person on a fixed income if there was no tip involved.
> 
> i've known a lot of people that only looked out for themselves, most of them are angry and lonely.
> 
> Would you take a meal to your grandparents if they didn't pay you?


You know nothing of my political beliefs. I keep them off these forums for the most part. Hardly angry and lonely. Strike two genius. And I would deliver to my grandparents for free but that's different than delivering to a rando for free. If you want to do that deliver for meals on wheels. Which by the way I also do so strike three. Grab some pine meat.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Legalizeit0 said:


> Obviously a "Bernie Bro"


He thinks @Juggalo9r is a "Bernie Bro"?!?!


----------



## Oscar Levant

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


Yes, tipping is a gift. They paid for something, you are contractually obligated to deliver what is paid for.

Not only is it wrong, it is illegal, falls under some code that goes something like 'defrauding an inkeeper' ( you defrauding the restaurant and Uber/DoorDash, etc., and the customer, a double whammy ). If you do this, you could get an account cancelled, and that screws over other drivers. Moreover, it will likely get you deactivated if the customer complains, and they will complain.

Wouldn't you?

Don't be a fool, deliver what they paid for, it's not only illegal, it's immoral. tips are a gift, some do, some don't.

UberEats and Postmates tip as good as they do on UberX, that has been my experience. it's right about in the 15% average, maybe less, at the end of a day, where some tip much more than that, some don't tip at all, so it averages out to about where it should be. Last night, I got a $30 cash tip on a $10 meal. Ya never know. Do your job and don't mess it up for other drivers.

I earn my tips, it's called being conscientious, say I arrive at the food place, and they make me wait some, so I text the customer with "waiting for your food", and when I'm off an running, i text "I'm on my way", customers appreciate thoughtfulness, which results in more tips. Not everyone tips despite this, but I'll bet I'm doing okay in tips, as good as most, I should think. But, I don't concern myself about tipping, you'll just get frustrated worrying about it.

Just do your job and be happy you have a job in these turbulent times. Wait until the pandemic is finished, then you can bellyache, but I don't think now is a good time to complain about it, really.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Oscar Levant said:


> Yes, tipping is a gift. They paid for something, you are contractually obligated to deliver what is paid for.
> 
> Not only is it wrong, it is illegal, falls under some code that goes something like 'defrauding an inkeeper' ( you defrauding the restaurant and Uber/DoorDash, etc., and the customer, a double whammy ). If you do this, you could get an account cancelled, and that screws over other drivers. Moreover, it will likely get you deactivated if the customer complains, and they will complain.
> 
> Wouldn't you?
> 
> Don't be a fool, deliver what they paid for, it's not only illegal, it's immoral. tips are a gift, some do, some don't.
> 
> UberEats and Postmates tip as good as they do on UberX, that has been my experience. it's right about in the 15% average, maybe less, at the end of a day, where some tip much more than that, some don't tip at all, so it averages out to about where it should be. Last night, I got a $30 cash tip on a $10 meal. Ya never know. Do your job and don't mess it up for other drivers.
> 
> I earn my tips, it's called being conscientious, say I arrive at the food place, and they make me wait some, so I text the customer with "waiting for your food", and when I'm off an running, i text "I'm on my way", customers appreciate thoughtfulness, which results in more tips. Not everyone tips despite this, but I'll bet I'm doing okay in tips, as good as most, I should think. But, I don't concern myself about tipping, you'll just get frustrated worrying about it.
> 
> Just do your job and be happy you have a job in these turbulent times. Wait until the pandemic is finished, then you can bellyache, but I don't think now is a good time to complain about it, really.


IDGAF if the money comes from tips or from DoorDash. It's not wrong to expect fair wages for your labor. If you want to take $3 delivery orders be my guest. I'll keep holding out for better offers.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's hard to believe that people are this selfish, even discussing refusing to deliver someone that doesn't tip is horrible.
> 
> Delivered food is expensive enough, it's always nice when people tip, but just like taking UberX rides, some people just can't afford to tip. Some people don't believe in tipping. Some countries don't even understand tipping.
> 
> You don't know the situation of your customers, why would you treat them bad because they don't meet your unrealistic expectation?
> 
> When things get tough, like now, when drivers are begging for any ride they can get, would you rather have the ride with no tip or no ride at all?


The OP's post is mindbogglingly stupid and epic selfish, he could get a very valuable commercial account cancelling on us, ruining it for other drivers from that venue, maybe the whole chain, who knows, that's money out of other drivers pockets.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> IDGAF if the money comes from tips or from DoorDash. It's not wrong to expect fair wages for your labor. If you want to take $3 delivery orders be my guest. I'll keep holding out for better offers.


I don't think you are on a W2, so there are no 'wages'.

In the meantime, If you accept a trip, either cancel or quit. those options are within your rights.

But don't accept and not deliver, THAT IS MY ONLY POINT. That is what the OP seemed to imply.

So, you need to clarify your point.

You have NO RIGHT to do that. In fact, it's probably illegal and will get you deactivated in short order.

But , heads up, if you cancel too many times, you are engaging in a practice known as 'cherry picking' and your offers for delivery will probably be diminished.

See, I don't cherry pick. The ONLY time I cancel is if a delivery is like 9 miles down the road, that is a reasonable cancel.

But, some delivers make money, some don't, the thing is, what do you have in the bank at the end of the day? It all comes out in the wash, just roll with the punches, and don't fret over delivery size, you'll make money in these turbulent times. Now is not the time to bellyache about tips. Really, I wouldn't.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Would you take a meal to your grandparents if they didn't pay you?


Not only would I take a meal to my grandparents if they didn't pay me, I'd cook the meal, as well, and pay for it myself

Without my granny and grandpa, there would be no 'me'.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Oscar Levant said:


> The OP's post is mindbogglingly stupid and epic selfish, he could get a very valuable commercial account cancelling on us, ruining it for other drivers from that venue, maybe the whole chain, who knows, that's money out of other drivers pockets.
> 
> 
> I don't think you are on a W2, so there are no 'wages'.
> 
> In the meantime, If you accept a trip, either cancel or quit. those options are within your rights.
> 
> But don't accept and not deliver, THAT IS MY ONLY POINT. That is what the OP seemed to imply.
> 
> So, you need to clarify your point.
> 
> You have NO RIGHT to do that. In fact, it's probably illegal and will get you deactivated in short order.
> 
> But , heads up, if you cancel too many times, you are engaging in a practice known as 'cherry picking' and your offers for delivery will probably be diminished.
> 
> See, I don't cherry pick. The ONLY time I cancel is if a delivery is like 9 miles down the road, that is a reasonable cancel.
> 
> But, some delivers make money, some don't, the thing is, what do you have in the bank at the end of the day? It all comes out in the wash, just roll with the punches, and don't fret over delivery size, you'll make money in these turbulent times. Now is not the time to bellyache about tips. Really, I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> Not only would I take a meal to my grandparents if they didn't pay me, I'd cook the meal, as well, and pay for it myself
> 
> Without my granny and grandpa, there would be no 'me'.


I agree. If you accept the batch you should follow through. That's why I decline all that garbage.
W2 or 1099 everyone deserves fair compensation for their labor. If your value is $3 have at it.


----------



## Charlesw62

LAboy said:


> you some young folks especially girls dont tip at all during these times. i understand if its an elderly person.
> but. i have been doing doordash no tips . grubhub is alright.
> my question do you guys deliver to non tippers ?


If you're it for tips, you're in the wrong business. Tips are not obligatory.


----------



## Solid 5

All these people bellyaching about tips, spend some time working in a restaurant like I did (actually more then “some time”). That’ll snap you out of your highfalutin thinking with the quickness.

LOL @ drivers that accept $3 orders. Have at it, that means more of the $10 ones for me.


----------



## goobered

Oscar Levant said:


> But, some delivers make money, some don't, the thing is, what do you have in the bank at the end of the day? It all comes out in the wash, just roll with the punches, and don't fret over delivery size, you'll make money in these turbulent times. Now is not the time to bellyache about tips. Really, I wouldn't.


It all comes out in running your vehicle into the ground and having nothing to show for it after expenses.


----------



## Legalizeit0

goobered said:


> It all comes out in running your vehicle into the ground and having nothing to show for it after expenses.


So if people tip you, then you're not running your vehicle into the ground with nothing to show for it?


----------



## goobered

Legalizeit0 said:


> So if people tip you, then you're not running your vehicle into the ground with nothing to show for it?


If I make a profit, I have money left over after expenses. Is there something about this concept that is hard to understand?


----------



## Solid 5

goobered said:


> If I make a profit, I have money left over after expenses. Is there something about this concept that is hard to understand?


Stop feeding the trolls. He must be a regular Uber driver that has no business unlike delivery drivers that are kicking it right now.


----------



## dlearl476

ABQuber said:


> This should really be a thread in itself. Story time.
> 
> I used to be a long haul truck driver. Every couple or few days I'd take a shower at a truck stop. Real nice these days, like a personal bathroom. You get a shower, sink, toilet and a bench. They provide towels and soap. (Mostly at the big ones). After you're done, the next person can't use it until it's been cleaned by an employee of the truck stop. They have 1 guy or 2 sometimes, dedicated to cleaning them top to bottom after each use.
> 
> Well, one time after driving for about a year I was in upstate NY at a Pilot. There was a wait for using the showers as they needed cleaning after each use. When mine came up and I was walking into it, the guy that just cleaned it told me as he was walking by, "When you're done just leave the door open, unless you leave a tip. Then close the door so nobody steals it".
> 
> Well this floored me. I had never heard of this, but I thought well, you leave tips for maids in hotels so I guess it makes sense. After that shower I left a 20 on the counter and left.
> 
> Well it got me thinking. You really only tip for luxury services. Food delivery, since you're not going out yourself. Maids, since you're usually on vacation and such. But I should not tip the shower guy, as taking a shower while on the road isn't a luxury, it's a necessity. What other choice do I have?
> 
> This to me sums up who should be tipped. Do you tip for takeout from a restaurant? Well, no normally not. They're not waiting on you and bringing drinks or refilling glasses. They just put your order in a bag. Does that deserve 20%? Fast food. Deserve a tip? No. You get your own refills and everything on your own.
> 
> Delivery and other luxury services, like cabs or Ubers where I could have taken public transportation, yes. Definite tip.
> 
> Am I wrong?


In related news, we have a Love's here, along with the usual Cat Scales and mechanical shop. I don't think I've ever got less than a $10 from a driver there. Even for the McDs one exit south, or the McDs, Sizzler, KFC, and Las Rancheritas one exit north.


----------



## Oscar Levant

goobered said:


> It all comes out in running your vehicle into the ground and having nothing to show for it after expenses.


UberEats has been about 70 - 80 miles for a 7 hour shift, about half of what I used to drive for UberX, and no wear and tear on my interior, cutting my gas bill in half, as well. Some people drive that many miles everyday to and from work.

With UberX, if you get a PUC charter vehicle license ( called "TCP" limo license in CA ) you'll get an extra $2 per trip, and if you do 15 - 20 trips per day, it will compensate you for your vehicle.

Not really seeing problem here, given the above facts.


----------



## Solid 5

Oscar Levant said:


> UberEats has been about 70 - 80 miles for a 7 hour shift, about half of what I used to drive for UberX, and no wear and tear on my interior, cutting my gas bill in half, as well. Some people drive that many miles everyday to and from work.
> 
> With UberX, if you get a PUC charter vehicle license ( called "TCP" limo license in CA ) you'll get an extra $2 per trip, and if you do 15 - 20 trips per day, it will compensate you for your vehicle.
> 
> Not really seeing problem here, given the above facts.


You're comparing yourself to the extreme majority of Uber drivers, the vast majority of them drive X


----------



## Oscar Levant

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I agree. If you accept the batch you should follow through. That's why I decline all that garbage.
> W2 or 1099 everyone deserves fair compensation for their labor. If your value is $3 have at it.


UberEats isn't about quality, it's about quantity. I don't even want long trips, I just want to work in an area with a high concentration of restaurants and fast food joints and lots of back to back short runs, always landing in an area where I'll get another delivery. I got a long trip today and it took me way out to some rural area, and I had to deadhead back. Forget that.



Solid 5 said:


> All these people bellyaching about tips, spend some time working in a restaurant like I did (actually more then "some time"). That'll snap you out of your highfalutin thinking with the quickness.
> 
> LOL @ drivers that accept $3 orders. Have at it, that means more of the $10 ones for me.


I depends on the terrain where you drive. a $10 order always takes me into either, the hills ( where it's slow driving ) or into some rural area or down the freeway to some other area I don't want to continue to work, where I have to deadhead back. Therefore, I don't want long runs. I just wants as many short ones possible.


----------



## goobered

Oscar Levant said:


> UberEats has been about 70 - 80 miles for a 7 hour shift, about half of what I used to drive for UberX, and no wear and tear on my interior, cutting my gas bill in half, as well. Some people drive that many miles everyday to and from work.
> 
> With UberX, if you get a PUC charter vehicle license ( called "TCP" limo license in CA ) you'll get an extra $2 per trip, and if you do 15 - 20 trips per day, it will compensate you for your vehicle.
> 
> Not really seeing problem here, given the above facts.


None of those above "facts" apply to my situation, and I have many other factors to take into consideration. Above all, I need this to be a profitable business. I can't do that if I take trips that don't make me money. I try to make money on all of my trips. If I happen to take one that doesn't make me any money, I shrug it off, but I also learn from it and try not to do it again.



Oscar Levant said:


> I depends on the terrain where you drive. a $10 order always takes me into either, the hills ( where it's slow driving ) or into some rural area or down the freeway to some other area I don't want to continue to work, where I have to deadhead back. Therefore, I don't want long runs. I just wants as many short ones possible.


I get that and I agree it depends on the area you are in. My market has a lot of rural area too, and a lot of trips require deadheading but those also tend to be some of the most profitable trips. I can't make money on short trips that do not tip.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Oscar Levant said:


> UberEats isn't about quality, it's about quantity. I don't even want long trips, I just want to work in an area with a high concentration of restaurants and fast food joints and lots of back to back short runs, always landing in an area where I'll get another delivery. I got a long trip today and it took me way out to some rural area, and I had to deadhead back. Forget that.
> 
> 
> I depends on the terrain where you drive. a $10 order always takes me into either, the hills ( where it's slow driving ) or into some rural area or down the freeway to some other area I don't want to continue to work, where I have to deadhead back. Therefore, I don't want long runs. I just wants as many short ones possible.


Uber Eats is waste of time.


----------



## Oscar Levant

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Uber Eats is waste of time.


So, what is not a waste of time in the rideshare/food delivery spectrum?

Enlighten us.



goobered said:


> None of those above "facts" apply to my situation, and I have many other factors to take into consideration. Above all, I need this to be a profitable business. I can't do that if I take trips that don't make me money. I try to make money on all of my trips. If I happen to take one that doesn't make me any money, I shrug it off, but I also learn from it and try not to do it again.
> 
> I get that and I agree it depends on the area you are in. My market has a lot of rural area too, and a lot of trips require deadheading but those also tend to be some of the most profitable trips. I can't make money on short trips that do not tip.


Rather than fret over this trip, that trip, I do all of them as long as they are not too far away to pick up.
Then, what I do is, 'how much do I make at the end of the day?", that is the question I ask myself.

I did a lot of short trips yesterday, and at the end of 7 hours work, I had $130. I'm okay with that for now, given that there are very few job prospects for me, currently. $28 of that amount were tips, some were tips larger than the the amount earned. I just choose NOT to second guess earnings, it's a losing battle, in my book.

Fretting over trips just leads to hours of frustration. I'd rather not even think about it. If I have money at the end of the day, that, for me, is all that matters.

Before the virus, I had a growing business as a process server, and I made a lot more at that, on an hourly basis, than rideshare, but small claims courts have closed for now, which was the bulk of my business.


----------



## Solid 5

Oscar Levant said:


> So, what is not a waste of time in the rideshare/food delivery spectrum?
> 
> Enlighten us.
> 
> 
> Rather than fret over this trip, that trip, I do all of them as long as they are not too far away to pick up.
> Then, what I do is, 'how much do I make at the end of the day?", that is the question I ask myself.
> 
> I did a lot of short trips yesterday, and at the end of 7 hours work, I had $130. I'm okay with that for now, given that there are very few job prospects for me, currently. $28 of that amount were tips, some were tips larger than the the amount earned. I just choose NOT to second guess earnings, it's a losing battle, in my book.
> 
> Fretting over trips just leads to hours of frustration. I'd rather not even think about it. If I have money at the end of the day, that, for me, is all that matters.
> 
> Before the virus, I had a growing business as a process server, and I made a lot more at that, on an hourly basis, than rideshare, but small claims courts have closed for now, which was the bulk of my business.


I think the definition of "waste of time" is spending needless amounts of time driving around chasing three dollar delivery orders. The issue with Uber eats is you're hoping that they tip you. And once again I say, everyone at some point in their life should spend one month working in a restaurant to see exactly what tipping means.

I'll say the same thing to you as I've told other posters, you provide me with $850 a week to take care of myself and my son, and I won't have to worry about tips. I'm not asking for a lot. Not looking for a lottery ticket, not looking for PCH to have Steve Harvey knock on my door., It comes out to under $45,000 a year. I actually made more then that last year. Delivering food.


----------



## Real Senorita

if you cant pay 10$ tip, u dnt deserve food.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Solid 5 said:


> I think the definition of "waste of time" is spending needless amounts of time driving around chasing three dollar delivery orders. The issue with Uber eats is you're hoping that they tip you. And once again I say, everyone at some point in their life should spend one month working in a restaurant to see exactly what tipping means.
> 
> I'll say the same thing to you as I've told other posters, you provide me with $850 a week to take care of myself and my son, and I won't have to worry about tips. I'm not asking for a lot. Not looking for a lottery ticket, not looking for PCH to have Steve Harvey knock on my door., It comes out to under $45,000 a year. I actually made more then that last year. Delivering food.


I've given up on this guy. Some people are meant to live in the ignorant bliss of antism.


----------



## Solid 5

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I've given up on this guy. Some people are meant to live in the ignorant bliss of antism.


If you looked up the definition of "gig economy ant", his picture would be right next to it. These companies love the "hundred per centers", the ones that take every order or every passenger no matter how much they "make" on the delivery or ride. And trust me I use the term "make" extremely loosely in these scenarios.


----------



## runneo

no glass you see better


----------



## goobered

Oscar Levant said:


> Fretting over trips just leads to hours of frustration. I'd rather not even think about it. If I have money at the end of the day, that, for me, is all that matters.


I've never spent hours of frustration fretting over trips. It's usually a very quick decision, either I take it or leave it. I pass on the lowball ones and I also pass on some good ones if I am already too busy with other trips. The only way it ever wastes my time is if I have to cancel after waiting at a restaurant. If I take a trip that loses money I learn from it and move on.


----------



## Legalizeit0

Real Senorita said:


> if you cant pay 10$ tip, u dnt deserve food.


If you can't read and write in English you don't deserve to beg for tips.


----------



## goobered

I had a DD order tonight that paid 8.xx for $115 worth of food. I thought it might be one of those where the tip is hidden or else they might tip cash. Nope. $0 tip so my pay was all on DD's dime. It was a small social gathering of young to middle age folks... between all of them, they couldn't have scraped up a few dollars? People like this are just free riding parasites who will be super entitled once the DD free delivery honeymoon phase is over. No I wouldn't have taken this trip if I knew it was a $0 tip, it devalues us all and devalues our work when people get it for free.


----------



## Solid 5

goobered said:


> I had a DD order tonight that paid 8.xx for $115 worth of food. I thought it might be one of those where the tip is hidden or else they might tip cash. Nope. $0 tip so my pay was all on DD's dime. It was a small social gathering of young to middle age folks... between all of them, they couldn't have scraped up a few dollars? People like this are just free riding parasites who will be super entitled once the DD free delivery honeymoon phase is over. No I wouldn't have taken this trip if I knew it was a $0 tip, it devalues us all and devalues our work when people get it for free.


You did the right thing, that in my area is an automatic add on tip ($8.50 is the "Magic Number"). I would have taken that order without question. Sometimes that happens. I had one last week, paid $6 during lunch that the dropoff literally was across the street. Probably less then 10 minutes from acceptance to dropoff. Turns out the DD part was all $6 with no tip.

These clowns will be in for a surprise once the gig companies drop the free delivery.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

Solid 5 said:


> ($8.50 is the "Magic Number")


I honestly don't think there's a magic number to this.

Today I accepted an order for $7.75 and it ended up being $8.25. A couple of days ago I accepted one for $13.88...ended up being $14.50

A few weeks back one for $11.25 ended up being $19. That was a YUUUGE Surprise for me.

The only thing that seems to be constant to me is $7 and below is almost certainly going to be that.


----------



## Solid 5

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I honestly don't think there's a magic number to this.
> 
> Today I accepted an order for $7.75 and it ended up being $8.25. A couple of days ago I accepted one for $13.88...ended up being $14.50
> 
> A few weeks back one for $11.25 ended up being $19. That was a YUUUGE Surprise for me.
> 
> The only thing that seems to be constant to me is $7 and below is almost certainly going to be that.


I'm referring to my area when I say $8.50 is the "Magic Number", your area might be different. All I know is if I get an order for $8.50 the chances of it being at least $10 is close to 100%. $12 probably 2 out of 3 times. More then $12 close to half the time.


----------

